# Nexus 7 /4.3 Root,Backup,Restore!??????



## DROID-RAGE (Dec 12, 2011)

USE N-CRY TOOLKIT 3.3.6!!! GOOD LUCKB)









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

DROID-RAGE said:


> USE N-CRY TOOLKIT 3.3.6!!! GOOD LUCKB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toolkit and Nexus shouldn't be in the same sentence.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

